# My first house....



## Chris (Feb 27, 2015)

Is now a rental......

My wife and bought this house about eight years ago. We spent nights, weekends and vacations working on it and making it ours. There might be one or two of you that have followed my progress on the different forums we frequent? Now that my business and family are growing we decided it was time to move on. It didn't bother me until tonight, I am here doing the finishing touches and the renters move in tomorrow morning. Although I didn't sell it I am still a little sad to see it go.

Here are a couple pictures I just snapped, I'll get a few more up tomorrow when it is light out.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1425013606.519421.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1425013620.268837.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1425013635.351558.jpg


Never seen my garage so empty.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 27, 2015)

photo document everything, in case your tenants turn out to be idiots.


----------



## zannej (May 11, 2015)

Nice house! I hope you enjoy your new place even more and make some great memories.

Is that the house where you did the really cool barbecue area and the neat concrete staining in the back?

And I agree that you should get photos of everything to document the conditions. I still haven't finished repairing all the damage that the tenants from hell did to my place.


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2015)

That is the house with the nice bbq and back yard. I have had tenants in it since February now and they seem to take better care of it than I did. Really seem to be great people. I drive by on occasion and it is always up kept and looks good. I've been there to service a few things and the interior is spotless. I really think I got lucky with it.


----------



## zannej (May 11, 2015)

Chris said:


> That is the house with the nice bbq and back yard. I have had tenants in it since February now and they seem to take better care of it than I did. Really seem to be great people. I drive by on occasion and it is always up kept and looks good. I've been there to service a few things and the interior is spotless. I really think I got lucky with it.



Well, I'm really glad to hear that. I hope they continue to take good care of it. I imagine having such a nice space in the back is good inspiration for them to want to take care of it. They are lucky to have such a nice place to stay.


----------

